# Entry-level Police Officer Exam



## Accorto

The Manchester, NH Police Department will be hosting an entry-level police exam on Saturday, March 21, 2015. Applications and information can be obtained by visiting www.manchesternh.gov/jobs or www.manchesterpd.com. The deadline for application is Thursday, March 12, 2015.
The Manchester Police Department is a progressive, Nationally Accredited Agency with over 200 sworn police officers. The City of Manchester is the largest city in the State of New Hampshire. It has approximately 110,000 residents. It is centrally located, within an hour from Boston.
The City of Manchester provides a comprehensive benefits package. The starting salary is $48,880. Additional pay for those candidates that speak Spanish, Portuguese, Arabic, Bosnia or Russian.
Additional information can be obtained by contacting Officer Carl Accorto at 603-792-5452.


----------



## Pvt. Cowboy

I swear to Christ... If you don't take this Hush... 

Pretty sure I read they hired like, 9 guys off the last test? 

Maybe Ofc. Accorto can verify that.


----------



## RodneyFarva

Pvt. Cowboy said:


> I swear to Christ... If you don't take this Hush...
> 
> Pretty sure I read they hired like, 9 guys off the last test?
> 
> Maybe Ofc. Accorto can verify that.


lead by example buddy!


----------



## Pvt. Cowboy

RodneyFarva said:


> lead by example buddy!












I threw that after my last FU letter in 2013.


----------



## RodneyFarva

I still say you should try part time patrol work.


----------



## felony

Manchester hires a lot of "laterals" from other communities. Its only a department of 230, not including "reserves" so there isn't a huge amount of turn over, despite having multiple tests and on going recruitments. I was at a Monarchs game a few years ago and chatted up a Sergeant on a detail. He basically told me, all I had to do was fill out an application, pass the BI and I could start almost immediately.

Hind sight is 20/20 and I should have followed his advice. Sadly, I stuck it out where I am and now they have a visible tattoo policy, which I will not pass. Manchester is the largest city with the largest police department in the state and they are very busy.


----------

